# AfterShock Archery Looking for Field Staff Shooters



## eeyore (Mar 30, 2005)

AfterShock Archery is looking for store employees that want to join the ASA team.. The Field Staff Shooter (FSS) team that is. Check out our website at http://www.aftershockarchery.com

All Inquiries should be sent to [email protected] along with an a resume.

Information that should be included in your resume:
1) name
2) home address
3) phone 
4) email address
5) store/pro shop you work at 
6) state(s) where you hunt
7) animals you've hunted
8) significant accomplishments
9) weight (125/100/80gr) and type of broadhead you shoot (Mechanical or Fixed)


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Too bad it is for store shooters. I do all my own work as well as about ten other guys. Also own a hunting web forum.........Thanks though


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

The Gobbler head is by far the best turkey broadhead on the market !


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

This is a Great Chance for someone, Aftershock Archery Guys are some of the best guys to deal with. They Make a great product that Definately does the Job!! I personally use the Aftershock hypershock 100 Grain head with the 2 inch cut and Love every blood trail I get, even though they don't last long,My personal longest blood trail since switching to them was 100 or so yards.....But most of mine have Dropped or Bedded down to die within 50 yards from the point of impact!!


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

so am i reading this wrong..... you have to work at a shop/store that sells aftershock products....


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*why?*

Why would u have to work at a shop to be considered on the staff...

seems a little unfair?


----------



## runt (Jun 13, 2004)

NO I sent a e-mail to AfterShock and any archer can apply!
If you work at a store great!
If not that is fine also you just need to know archery and they will look at working with you.

Also if you work at a store and the AfterShock line is not in that store you or o.k also.

I asked to help clear up any issues.

So in the end any good respectful hunter has a chance to be part of the team.

Like a job you need to apply and try to get on the Field Staff.

The more passion you have the better chance you might have.

Hope that helps.:wink:


----------



## eeyore (Mar 30, 2005)

Anyone can apply..


----------



## PullinTriggers (Apr 29, 2006)

These are definitely some of the highest quality broadheads on the market. They are 100% Made In the USA from start to finish. I don't think you will be disappointed in trying these heads or becomming a staff member.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i just sent an email i hope i make it


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Virginia Archer said:


> This is a Great Chance for someone, Aftershock Archery Guys are some of the best guys to deal with. They Make a great product that Definately does the Job!! I personally use the Aftershock hypershock 100 Grain head with the 2 inch cut and Love every blood trail I get, even though they don't last long,My personal longest blood trail since switching to them was 100 or so yards.....But most of mine have Dropped or Bedded down to die within 50 yards from the point of impact!!




Yep I use the same heads and they definately get the job done fast.... The furtherest I've tracked one so far is appr. 75 yards...... Most go down within 50.....


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Field Staff*

Send in your Aps! ,, I've been with the company for almost 6 years now and they are some of the most down to earth folks I know, with a proven histry of getting the job done!.

We need excited Field Staff members that will spred the word as well as look for new local shops to sell the product. At the local Pro-Shop level its all about Word of Mouth and letting your local shop owner know that you want him to get some on the shelves! Start posting your Trophy Photos!


----------



## runt (Jun 13, 2004)

I e-mailed and was very happy to talk with the guys,
Video hunts - product testing - feed back - Pictures - and working with other in the industry is what I dream about!!!

OCT 1st yet!!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Runt*

Hope they pick ya up ! good luck


----------



## runt (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Good luck Runt..........I've been talking with them thru emails over the weekend and Monday. I have a package coming in the mail. Hopefully it will be here today.........


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

Sent an email a few days back. I have attempted to call the number on the website to confirm receipt of email but no luck. Anyone know how long it is taking to get some sort of feedback?


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Repy*

Give them some time. I think there is one guy working the Field Staff and he is good about getting back with you. If you sent them a e-mail and you didnt get a Non-delivery thing back, they got it.


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

OK! Thanks.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

*I'm aboard!!*

Looking forward to promoting another fine Michigan based company. Thanks for the quick turnaround time!!


----------



## bowslinger (Jun 16, 2005)

what happens if u do not have a resume and still learning can u still sign up


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

We are all still learning! Put together some type of resume/bio. What you hunt, were you hunt, all the info. The worst that could happen is they say no. On the other hand maybe they say yes.


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

Any plans for a IBO Team?????


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Field Staff*

Ok, here is the latest and greatest! AfterShock will be sending out info regarding the Field staff starting in April for those that have sent in some type of resume or e-mail. 

For those that are asking about what to send, get on Microsoft Word and make out a resume. You can use the template that MS has and just make it your own. Add things like your age, job, likes and dislike and Hunting exper, add pictures and such. If you are serious about getting on staff then please take some time and get them something worth looking at and reading. There have been a flood of e-mails and some awsome resumes so far. 

For those that are just starting out, tell them about how passionate you are about Archery and Hunting in general. As you all know, not everyone will make the cut so you need to be as creative as you can on your resume/e-mail and Honest about your accomplishments. Its no different that try'n to get that new job. 

So be looking for some info starting in April for those that have already sent something in!


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

looking forward to shooting for you.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*field staff*

I sent in a resume the other day and sure hope to hear back from them.


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

*Good News!!!*

Got the email today. I am thrilled to be a part of the team and look forward to representing this company in my neck of the mosquito pit.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

can i still send in a resume?


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Got my email yesterday look forward to promoting for Aftershock and stackin some meat in the freezer with these heads


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Got Mine also!!*

I got my e-mail also yeterday!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I recieved my email yesterday as well. Looking forward to being part of the team.


----------



## buckhunter8 (Jun 3, 2003)

I too received an email yesterday. Just out of curiousity, does anyone know how many app's they accepted??


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Field Staff*

For those that have recieved a E-mail ! welcome to the team!....and for those that still wish to send in a Resume,,,do so!

Also if you have been accepeted please put the state you are from next to your signature spot for Aftershock Field staff...it will help out so we can see what state you are from and others also!


:cocktail: to those that have been accepted


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

cubby how long do you think it will be until we get the products


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank You For Making Me A Field Staff Shooter.Had A Email From Dan Tell Me He Was Sending My Stuff Out.New Aftershock Field Staff From Wisconsin.Lets Go Hunting.


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Field Staff*

I have now idea when they will and what they are sending to field staff. I am sure getting everyone listed will be the first priority right now so please be patient:wink:

Dan would be the one to ask that question to. He has the control on all that


----------



## SOUTHDAKOTADAD (Feb 19, 2008)

sent an email


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

Congrats to all the new AfterShock FSS members. Yes...applications are still being taken so feel free to send in your Resume for review.


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Staff Shooter*

Just Got My Broadheads Today.thank You Aftershock.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

I did as well.........Thanks.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

got mine on saturday they look great and are very sharp


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

I received my package in the mail yesterday with my heads HS-100's and they are awesome this is going to be nice hunting with these heads.
Thank you AfterShock ill be looking to cut a pig with one shortly.
Thanks agian


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Got My Package also!!*

Very Nice.. Thank you Aftershock!!


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

Got mine yesterday as well and put 2 hogs on the ground with them last night. Thanks!!!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I sent them an e-mail asking them what I needed to send in, I didnt get an e-mail back so I sent another one, and he told me there are a lot of e-mails coming in everyday and still did not tell me what I needed, and I havent heard from them since, I was very dissapointed with the response and lack there of also


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*aftershock*

I sent in a resume a few weeks ago and have yet to hear anything back. Is this a sign that things aren't looking good for me to be chosen? I sure hope not.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Got a Surprise email today*

I got a Email today from Lynn Tuckfield at ASA asking for my Picture and info Does this must mean I made the Team I don't what too say:shade: but thanks and I Look forward to meeting you all.:RockOn: I'm in shock LOL!!!


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep that means you made it congrats........


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow! thanks I got a pretty big smile right now:wink:


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*congrats*

Welcome to the staff guys.


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

Just got a confirmation email from Lynn! Looking forward to "drainin' some critters dry!"


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

I too just got a email from Lynn. Glad to be part of the team. Good thing, I just gave most of my other broadheads to a newbie. Might have to start out with taking a big ole tom next weekend with the new broadheads.


----------



## ckm (Jan 24, 2005)

*On the team!*

I got an email as well. Glad to be part of the team! Hopefully I can stick a Michigan gobbler with 'em!


----------



## hogslammer1 (Mar 21, 2005)

got an email today,happy to be part of the team, thanks aftershock....


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*field staff*

I got an e-mail from Lynn that I have been selected as a field member for aftershock archery. I am very excited about this and hope to stick a big tom with my new broadheads.Thank You for this oppurtunity


----------



## hunter275 (May 3, 2007)

I Am also on the team!!! Cant wait to stick a old tom with one of those 125's. I am debating on shooting for the neck see if I can take the head off but I will proble be to excited and go for the body shot. Looking forward to hearing from you fellow memebers


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

Guys, I have been using the HS100 since they were introduced.
If you put your arrow where it needs to be, you can count on short blood trails.

Ted


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Got My Package A Couple Days Ago And Man These Things Fly Great


----------



## SOUTHDAKOTADAD (Feb 19, 2008)

Got my email today am very pleased to be part of the team


----------



## Reedg35 (Nov 1, 2006)

i got am email saying i made it, and one asking for a pic...how do i recieve some broadheads? do they send an order form or do i just tell them wut hunting im doing?


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*reed..*

give then some time u will get your stuff.... welcome to the team!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Gratz*

Gratz to all that are on the team. Please add to your signature the state you are from plz. Be patient, they will get to ya all in good time.

Cubby


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats and Welcome to all the New Members!!:darkbeer:

Hey, Erin you killin all the hogs down there still? I haven't got any bacon yet!!:wink: LOL 

Is Dan Still our PS/FS director or contact up there? Talked to him few weeks ago to see whats all been going on! But Seems like ya'll maybe changing things up just making sure I know who to call to chit chat!

Jack


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Thanks for the Welcome!*



Virginia Archer said:


> Congrats and Welcome to all the New Members!!:darkbeer:
> 
> Jack



Hey Jack 

Thanks for the Welcome, I hope to bring some exciting stuff to the table for Aftershock Archery:darkbeer:


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Venom_PSE said:


> Hey Jack
> 
> Thanks for the Welcome, I hope to bring some exciting stuff to the table for Aftershock Archery:darkbeer:


You'll be bringing something to the table for sure but I don't know if its gonna help Bryan and all those guys up there in Michigan. I'm pretty sure it would spoil by time it got there!! LOL

They are some great people to work with!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Virginia Archer said:


> You'll be bringing something to the table for sure but I don't know if its gonna help Bryan and all those guys up there in Michigan. I'm pretty sure it would spoil by time it got there!! LOL
> 
> They are some great people to work with!



LOL!! Ya I guess it would be pretty spoiled alright, Dry Ice works great hahahaha! yes they seem to be very nice people and great to chat with also. Ya I hope to bring a ELK to the table this season:wink:


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

well nevermind about my other post, 2 days later I got an e-mail from Lynn saying welcome to the team, I sent them my address and such to ship stuff to, I havent got one asking for a picture, how long did it take for your stuff to show up to your house?


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Pigs are Us!*

well shot one pig down in Zapatta and im in the process of getting a new place and from what i have been told its crawlin with piggys! did get a Turkey so far this spring


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Turkey Time*

Granddad shot the other bird,,headed to ranch sunday to shoot our second bird!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Sweet!*

Congrats!! :darkbeern the Piggy and Turkey !:darkbeer:


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

*sent*

email sent.....hope it is not to late!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Email sent. Thanks for your time and consideration regardless of the outcome. Great products!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

hey Eeore heres some Pics for the Website!!! Check it out!!! Cubby I couldn't let you out do me!!! LOL Nice bird Erin!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=673248


----------



## wptaylor (Apr 1, 2006)

*Aftershock Archery Field Staff*

I got my email on April 3rd, glad to be on the team, and looking forward to "draining them dry" here in Mississippi. Can't wait to get the ball rolling and get all the stuff!


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

*Mississippi*

glade to see another mississippi boy on here!:darkbeer:


----------



## StBen (Sep 19, 2007)

Got my package a couple of weeks ago. Glad to be on the team!!


----------



## wptaylor (Apr 1, 2006)

*Mississippi Boys*

There are quite a few of us on here, just not as vocal as some I guess.:zip:


----------



## gatorade (Jun 14, 2007)

*wow*

Sent an email. Hopefully I get a chance.


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

wptaylor said:


> There are quite a few of us on here, just not as vocal as some I guess.:zip:


yeah i guess your rite im not seeing any one else from Fla. unless im just missing them some how.I hunted Sat. but didnt have any luck on the hogs im leaving today to go out of town when i get back im going to try to get back on them.


----------



## hoyt11usa (Feb 22, 2008)

Just sent my resume in hopefully i can be apart of the great team...congrats to all that have got accepted


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

Glad to everyone that made the field staff on board. Remember it is your job to not only to harvest game with AfterShock Broadheads but to also be an representative for the company. Get your friends shooting ASA heads and spread the word around your community. Let's make 2008 the best year that AfterShock Archery has ever had!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

this is a great opportunity....I am not a mech head user but their fixed head is awesome

good luck

Mikie


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

sent my resume about a week ago havent heard anything yet.


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Field Staff*

For the ones that have made it and didnt see the prior e-mail. Please add the state next to your AfterShock tag in the signature. It helps to know where we are all from. there are only one or two violators! :darkbeer: lol

Cubby

Got my Turkeys spurs,,,,,,,,Did you?


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Field Staff*

Nice Bird there Virginia!!! puttin the presure on me are ya!

Post any new pics yall get!! keep the thread alive!


----------



## hunter275 (May 3, 2007)

No bird from me yet, Maybe tonight we shall see, I will have it on video if I get one. I will post it up..


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

Here are my Rios from Texas and Our double from Saturday here on the opening in NC.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I recieved my heads, a couple weeks ago and shot them some. Amazing heads, they are flying great and you can't keep them closed upon impact. I am looking forward to putting one in a thunder chicken next week. Congrats to everyone else that made staff.


----------



## StBen (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry Cubby!!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Sorry?*

Did i miss somethin


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those Pic's Nice Birds For Sure!!:darkbeer:


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*Aftershock Broadheads*

Thank You Aftershock Archery

*Fantastic Broadheads Fly Great, Quality 100%...Great People..*.

*Unleash Your Beast with a Aftershock Broadhead*


----------



## StBen (Sep 19, 2007)

cubby said:


> For the ones that have made it and didnt see the prior e-mail. Please add the state next to your AfterShock tag in the signature. It helps to know where we are all from. there are only one or two violators! :darkbeer: lol
> 
> Cubby
> 
> Got my Turkeys spurs,,,,,,,,Did you?


This.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

cubby said:


> Nice Bird there Virginia!!! puttin the presure on me are ya!
> 
> Post any new pics yall get!! keep the thread alive!


Yeah, and All that Hard work My darn Black lab ate the beard!!!


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*aftershock field staff*

A quick question for those that have made the field staff. How long did it take from the time you were notified of making the team until you received your package in the mail? I am trying to get an idea if I will have the broadheads in time for our spring turkey season which starts next saturday. Thanks


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Dog Ate The Bird!!!!*



Virginia Archer said:


> Yeah, and All that Hard work My darn Black lab ate the beard!!!


Well can you attach the spurs and beard to the dog and get us some pics!!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

cubby said:


> Well can you attach the spurs and beard to the dog and get us some pics!!! hahahahahahaha


LOL!! good one Cubby :wink: darn dogs anyways lol!! when I had my Hounds and I took a nice a 6 ft+ Tom cat (cougar) the darn dog chewed the ears off it. lol! and the only thing we could do was praise the dog and laugh since he was the best in the pack.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

cubby said:


> Well can you attach the spurs and beard to the dog and get us some pics!!! hahahahahahaha


I'll see what I can do!!!


----------



## hoyt11usa (Feb 22, 2008)

*application*

how long did it take to find out if you made the staff or not....really hoping i made it....want to be apart of a great team


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*Aftershock Broadheads*

It took about 2 weeks after being notified, good luck

I love there broadheads, and there video is second to none,awesome


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I too am anxiously awaiting a reply to my application for staff shooter status. I hope I make it!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

My application has been in for about 3 weeks and I have not heard anything yet. Hope I make it.


----------



## hoyt11usa (Feb 22, 2008)

yes me to...it has been about 2 weeks on my but nothing yet....


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

I sent one in for Georgia, hopefully it will happen.:wink:


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*they are out making hunting videos*

They are out making hunting videos, Talked to them today.

be patient,there
making a turkey hunting video for t.v.show..


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in...
Great to be in the company of such an amazing group of bowhunters.

Thank You Aftershock...

PS- Nice Birds Breed!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

been 3 weeks for me also.never heard anything.even if i dont make it i wish i would get a email or something letting me know i didnt make it.


----------



## SOUTHDAKOTADAD (Feb 19, 2008)

for those of you wondering if you made it or not please be patient lynn is really busy going through all of the applications,I talked to her saturday she said they are trying to get stuff mailed out,I am sure you will be hearing something soon


----------



## mtshooter (Apr 9, 2006)

Got my email:wave3:


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

mtshooter said:


> Got my email:wave3:




:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:darkbeer:* CONGRATS!!!*


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

*80 grainers*

The 80 grainers fly like darts, right with field points.

They open flawlessly, 100% of the time and perform VERY well on quartering shots. VERY little, if any deflection.

I also like the curved blade design. Makes a lot of sense to slice instead of shop through tissue. Should make for more bleeding.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

mtshooter said:


> Got my email:wave3:


Welcome to the Team!! :darkbeer:


----------



## buckeye bowhntr (Mar 10, 2008)

Sent my resume in today so we'll see what happens!


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

email sent april 10th...has anyone got an email if they didnt make it?
have a hog hunt coming up.....maybe someone can loan me a broadhead to try:wink:.......j/k Im sure they are wide open


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Got my stuff from aftershock. Pretty impressive I must say, can't wait to use them.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Got my package today, as always; Great Products...


----------



## gatorade (Jun 14, 2007)

*hope*

Hoping to hear from them soon. Look like great heads.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

*I made it!*

:darkbeer:I made it on the After Shock Achery field staff shooter team! :tongue: WOW! I am excited. Is there anyone else on the team from Canada??


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just got my email glad to be part of the team. 
 Aftershock Field staff-Mi
H&M bowstrings staff shooter


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Congrats!*



Crashman said:


> :darkbeer:I made it on the After Shock Achery field staff shooter team! :tongue: WOW! I am excited. Is there anyone else on the team from Canada??



Welcome to the Team!! :darkbeer: and to all the other guys that made it :darkbeer:


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

I recieved the e-mail today. I made the field staff for AZ.


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

Im in:wink:

just in time for a hog hunt!

thank you and I look forward to working with you all!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I received my e-mail yesterday and glad to be part of the team.


----------



## hoyt11usa (Feb 22, 2008)

I have received mine as well....great to be with all of you guys.


----------



## chsnelk03 (Jun 10, 2006)

Just received my Maniacs today. They fly great and are super strong! Had an unitential pass through in the basement and the Maniac actually stuck in the block wall! Only damage was a nick in one side of the main blade. Shooting a Drenalin with 460 grain Axis arrows at 65 lbs, shot was 16 yards. This is one tough broadhead!


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

I think they should make up some hats so we could spread the word with. Something besides word of mouth.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

archer109 said:


> I think they should make up some hats so we could spread the word with. Something besides word of mouth.


that would be awesome!


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Aftershock Archery Field Staff Member*

:happy: Hey guys..I made the Aftershock Field Staff Team.I want to say i'm happy to be with a company that makes a quality product,and from what i'm hearing are great people to be associated with.Congrats to everyone else who made the team and i can't wait to drain em dry with Aftershock broadheads!!!:thumbs_up:archery::clap:


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

just spoke with Lynn and my stuff should be coming in tomorrow! can't wait as turkey season starts next Monday!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Like I said before.... To all ya'll new FSS's Welcome to a Great staff! These Guys are Great to work with, have some super Great Broadheads! I've been with ASA for the past 4 or 5 years and have had nothing but success with these things!! But like Every broadhead on the market its not guarenteed a pass thru 100% of the time (few years back afew people I told to try these some are still useing them but some though they were supposed to pass thru everytime and were dissappointed when sometimes they didn't)but a properly places shot right in the boiler room they WON'T GO FAR!!! And when they say drain them dry!! LOL most of the time you'll be able to track anything while RUNNING (Blood Trails are that awesome)

But welcome Everyone and Glad to have so many AT'ers as Teammates!!

Jack


----------



## Brentzilla (Dec 3, 2006)

*Aftershock Archery Staff Shooters*

Just sent my email and resume in today.....crossing my fingers!


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Staff Member*

Just got my letter as well!! Looking forward to trying out new products!!!!!


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

If i had permission to use the logo and or embroidery file we could do some hats or shirts, have 2 embroidery machines and a new print to garment t shirt machine that is way better than screen printing. I emailed Lynn about it a couple of weeks ago but didnt get a response.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

shooter that would be great, I need a new hat. I personally like the low profile hats and black longsleeve shirts are awesome too. Need a couple more black shirts for use in my blinds.


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Virginia Archer*

Hey Bro, did you getr any of those storms that rolled thru up there. Hope all is well with the Family!

Riding in the MS150 this weekend, so i hope im still around monday to shoot some! lol,,,gonna be a kicmk in the nuts


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

i emailed Lynn so I guess we will see if we can use it.


----------



## renegadeshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

is there an age limit you have to be?????????


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

Got my e-mail a week or so ago. Glad to be part of the team. :darkbeer:


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

ok guys got the go ahead to use the logo. Can do caps with embroidered logo, shirts with embroidered logo on right side with fieldstaff under it and your name on the left side. Or can print the logo big on the back of a shirt with field staff under it and embroider your name on the front right. Cost will depend on if you have a shirt and just want it done or if you need one of my shirts. I have the caps, think it will look really good on black. What do yall think? pm me with ideas or if you want one.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

I got my e-mail and made it for Georgia. I look foward to getting to know you guys better and working with a great company promoting great products.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Solo Todd said:


> I got my e-mail and made it for Georgia. I look foward to getting to know you guys better and working with a great company promoting great products.


Welcome to the Team!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

shooter444002 said:


> ok guys got the go ahead to use the logo. Can do caps with embroidered logo, shirts with embroidered logo on right side with fieldstaff under it and your name on the left side. Or can print the logo big on the back of a shirt with field staff under it and embroider your name on the front right. Cost will depend on if you have a shirt and just want it done or if you need one of my shirts. I have the caps, think it will look really good on black. What do yall think? pm me with ideas or if you want one.


I'll take a hat! Please let me know when they are ready, or I can pay in advance if needed.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm not a store employee , but I am a shop Shooter for a local shop ( gets me Tshirts , Hats , and free range time , as well as discounts on gear .Does that count ?


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

When I get everything made up and digitized(sp) I will post some pics with prices here and we will go from there.

Mike


----------



## GA-Cracker (Jun 11, 2007)

Cool...I'm going to want a shirt!!

I send you a shirt and you monogram it right?


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

shooter444002 said:


> When I get everything made up and digitized(sp) I will post some pics with prices here and we will go from there.
> 
> Mike


Good deal.


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

yeah, I would like a shirt and hat.....when you gonna post some pics?


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

when I get the test done, right now we are working on a big hat order and will do them when we get finished. Can use your shirt, or we have and get all kinds of shirts, T's, polo's etc.


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

I like your plans shooter I am interested in seeing the pics.


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

got my pkg. in the mail today! very nice:wink:
thank you ASA!

here is a pic of the bow they sent me!









































just kidding!:tongue:

really ....thank you!
now yall come on down to mississippi


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

got my package today all i can say is wow!! thanks ASA Proud to be shooting for them. ASA Field staff Michigan


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Got my package yesterday, cant wait till fall to try them out.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

I got mine package yesterday also. Everything looks great. Going to field test on some Georgia pigs tomorrow. Thank you Aftershock!!!!


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Field Staff Shirts*

Ok, here is a pic of the back of a shirt. I would like input on this, please. Know on the fronts do you want it embroidered or printed. I can embroider names on the front if anyone wants. I'm still working on several things at once so I'm sorry this isn't going to fast. 

The T-shirts are 100% Pre-shrunk cotton. I wear these and haven't had one shrink on me yet. 

I am looking into the polos for those who have asked. Will know something there soon. Do you want just embroidery on the polos? Or them printed like the tshirt backs?

Hats....I will use DuckDri hats. These are low profile, unstrucured. I have duck brown, black, and navy in these. I also have several different camo patterns in a different brand and structured.

Please PM for suggestions or questions.
Cari
Mike's wife


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Turkey Season*

So how did everyone do! any ASA Birds on the ground!


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, there are several places the "Drain Em' Dry" can go. Here are pics of sample places, one is on the front and other is finding a place on the back. I have been asked about names and states, these are things that can be embroidered on the front. I think mainly it just needs to be narrowed down. 
I'm just about ready to start printing these shirts and hats will be close behind. I will do the AfterShock logo and name on the front and can either put Field Staff or Drain Em' Dry on the back.

Cari


----------



## hunter275 (May 3, 2007)

I think it should be are full name other than that looks great to me. Got any prices in mind


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm looking at $15 plus postage on the T-shirts. 
Full name can be done. Just need to know if y'all want the printed on one side and emb names on the other or just emb rthe front.


----------



## SOUTHDAKOTADAD (Feb 19, 2008)

When will they be ready?


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well i can start printing backs this afternoon and start embroidery tomorrow.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Is the back gonna be the first pic in your last pic post?


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion.

This is the back of the shirt


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

How big? On the bottom of that can you put the drain em dry in the font like Aftershock uses. Then the front have what you did aftershock field staff and our name.


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

As far as I can tell most want there name on the shirt and possibly there state so I'm gonna go with the embroidered fronts so they can be personalized.

For fronts I will need your Name, and if you want your state on it.

Now if someone wants something different on the front please let me know an I'll see what I can do.

Shirts will be $15.00 plus postage. Hats will be $10.00 plus postage. (Yes i will send hats and shirts in the same package) Hats will have the logo on the front and either field staff or drain em' dry on the back. let me know which you want. hats will be black.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Can you do a different font for embroidery.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

I think they will look good. I sent a PM.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

:mg::mg:Cari sure doesn't waste any time


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Nice shirts!!!*

Order Placed! and payment sent thanks Cari :darkbeer:


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Wonder how we could get some window decals made?


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

Actually I might be able to do that too if it's ok with the powers that be. I'll get Mike to talk to them tomorrow.
Cari


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

shooter444002 said:


> Actually I might be able to do that too if it's ok with the powers that be. I'll get Mike to talk to them tomorrow.
> Cari


This girl does not play!!


----------



## NASafariGuy (May 7, 2008)

That would be a very cool T-shirt. What is Dave and Brians views on that? The HyperShock definately fits the title drain em' dry. Have any of you seen the commercial that we are making for them?


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

No haven't seen the commercial, got a sneak peek for us? I would like to thank Cari for taking the time to come up with these shirts and the hats as well. Thank you


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

NASafariGuy said:


> That would be a very cool T-shirt. What is Dave and Brians views on that?



Mike asked permission to do the shirts and it was granted from Lynn. I have sent over pics of the shirt Lynn too.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

ordered my shirt today.i was woundering about decals also.thanks ASA field staff-michigan


----------



## NASafariGuy (May 7, 2008)

Check it out!!

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=32644498


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks good.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Cool. When will i start airing?


----------



## NASafariGuy (May 7, 2008)

Cool commercial for the second run. We will continue to work on it. It will air Q3 on the pursuit and sportsman channel.


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

I recieved my package of broadheads in the mail. Cannot wait to get to the shop and test them agianst new for (2008) and old broadheads. This testing will be conducted very soon.:tongue:


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

I was asked to post pics of a finished shirt. So here it is.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Awesome!*

Looks Awesome!! can't wait to get it Cari :darkbeer: Cheers!!!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Anyone recieved your shirts yet?


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Nice Looking*

Order and payment sent!!!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

My shirts and hat are on the way:darkbeer: Can't wait to get them. Thanks Cari !!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

My shirts and hat just came in, and they look GREAT. These guy's did a great job. Thanks Mike and Cari.


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

Well get some pics of you wearing them archery style and post em up.


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

trapper dan said:


> Well get some pics of you wearing them archery style and post em up.


How's this.


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

sweet dude thats what were talking about great pics and nice hog


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

trapper dan said:


> sweet dude thats what were talking about great pics and nice hog


 You asked for it.:darkbeer:


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*There Here!!*

Got my shirt and hat and they look awesome!!


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*Asa*

Here is a doe i just took with a 100grain hypershock + boster 








This is the entry hold the tip just penoed the other side








How i found her


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Got my hat and shirts today. Look great. Now how about some sweatshirts?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Got my shirt today!*

Awesome Cari I got my shirt today .... kudo's man :thumb::darkbeer:


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey Ozzy....great job on the kill! What kind of critter is that?


----------



## gatorade (Jun 14, 2007)

*shirt*

Can't wait to get my shirt and hat. Going to Canada on a bear hunt and can't wait to get some video.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

just got my shirts, they look great!


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

can someone pm me with the info for the shirts and hats?

thanks


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Great job on Shirts*

Anyone going to ASA World or Texas state shoot? just got done with Texas Police games and SMOKED!!! it,,,3 gold medals,,,,3d/900rnd/indoor 300.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

has any one come up with decals?


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*nice idea*

decals umm nice idea hope somebody can come up with them!!


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

we will be at asa state


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

red28 said:


> decals umm nice idea hope somebody can come up with them!!


I would like that also! I was looking at Bowtech Sweatshirt's and like posted above, thought that would be AWESOME if it could be Aftershock sweatshirts!


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Is there any spots left on the Staff Positions.


----------



## MOFEA Bouncer (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes I too was wondering if there might be any spots left on the team? My wife a friend and my self will all be shooting at the Texas state ASA championship.


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, y'all must live is cooler states than TX! I hadn't even thought about messing with sweatshirts yet. Right now I don't have the time to check on running them on my machine (good for me  ) I know i'm gonna regret saying this but I have been asked about long sleeve shirts too. I'm hoping to have some free time come up with in the next week or 2 and i'll start playing and see what I can come up with. I'll also look into the decals. Now with that being said, email me and let me know what y'all are wanting on decals and on sweatshirts or long sleeves and I'll see what I can do.
[email protected]
Cari


----------



## XDMEAT (May 29, 2008)

Sent the Aftershock folks a e-mail a week or so ago...just wondering if anyone knows if they're still considering applications?:darkbeer:


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*someday I hope!*

Folks, I was put on staff a while ago and was told that my Pro Staff package was on the way, waited and waited... still nothing. So I e-mailed and was told it was just sent out, 25th of June, guess what still nothing, starting to wonder if I should just say forget it, or wait a little longer?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

x-ring-1 said:


> Folks, I was put on staff a while ago and was told that my Pro Staff package was on the way, waited and waited... still nothing. So I e-mailed and was told it was just sent out, 25th of June, guess what still nothing, starting to wonder if I should just say forget it, or wait a little longer?



Oh Its worth the wait:wink:


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*very much so...*

worth the wait!!!

love my t and hat!!! they are awesome!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Sept 1st to Sept 9th Bow Only season!!!*

... gonna hopfully Drain Em Dry come Sept 1st we have a new Bow only season this year Wooohoo!!! been waiting for this to happen for way to long!!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow! Page2 I think this Team needs to be on Page One:wink: Whats Everyone been up to?? :darkbeer:


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*great service!*

Well I got the pro staff pk., there had been a mix up on the address! Once we got the problem figured out it was here in no time! Great customer service!


----------



## boneheadoutdoor (Jul 16, 2007)

> XDMEAT Sent the Aftershock folks a e-mail a week or so ago...just wondering if anyone knows if they're still considering applications?



I too was wondering if they are still accepting applications??


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

boneheadoutdoor said:


> I too was wondering if they are still accepting applications??


i dont know i dont think they are but you can send them an email and find out


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey AfterShock Brothers and ladies, I found out I drew my WY antelope tag so come Sept I'll be HyperShocking a speed goat. Hope everyone is having a great summer on the tournament trail or killing hogs!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

breedlove90 said:


> Hey AfterShock Brothers and ladies, I found out I drew my WY antelope tag so come Sept I'll be HyperShocking a speed goat. Hope everyone is having a great summer on the tournament trail or killing hogs!


Good Luck On the Speed Goat hunt:darkbeer: I have a feeling we are going to see some sweet pictures come Sept and Oct.:wink:


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Just though I'd bring the thread to the top. How's everone doing? I've taken 2 more hogs with the Hypershocks and they did a great job. These heads are the real deal, I'm very pleased. I'm gonna try some Maniacs next on the hogs. My experence shows that if they work well on hogs, pretty much any other North American animal is toast.


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*solo todd*

Nice job!!


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats on the tags and the hogs guys!


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

just got some sweatshirts ordered! they should look pretty sweet! when does everyones hunting season open up? 32 days till the opener in Maine!


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Email sent,hope there's still spots available in my area!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Hypershocks get the job done again. #22 of the year, #6 since switching to the Hypershocks.


----------



## rodboggs (Oct 12, 2004)

*Back Woods Archery*

I own and operate Backwoods Archery in Walkertown NC . I would be interested in your offer. please pm with info.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Back up for us, hope to put a hypershock thru a big one in a couple weeks. Also an antelope.


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

*Hunting season...*

My season starts in about 2 weeks. I am going to go shoot my new Aftershock broadheads this week to get the feel for them. I will be trying to fill a couple of deer tags as well as an elk tag so hopefully I will have some pictures up soon!!!! Good luck to all of the rest of you!!!


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

The Maniacs and I hit the woods Sept. 15th. 
Best of luck this season guys...


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Good Luck !!!*

Good Luck to all!!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*The Count down is on!!!!*

Sept. 1st the season starts for me:darkbeer:


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Oct 1st*

Then i start hunting!!!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Good Luck to all as our season's start


----------



## StBen (Sep 19, 2007)

Whitetail opens up here on Sept 1st and elk opens on the 8th.


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

*AfterShock Hunters ON TV*

Hey guys and gals! We wanted to give you guys a heads up that Amber and I will be on North American Safari next week. The air times are as follows:

Sportman Channel: Monday 25th @ 7:30PM
Pursuit Channel, DirecTV 611: Wednesday 27th @ 5:30PM and Saturday 30th @ 12:00PM

The hunts that will be airing are from McCrea Outdoors back in January when we arrowed 2 West Texas bucks. I shot my buck with a 125 HyperShock and Amber shot her's with the Maniac. Check it out!


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

breedlove90 said:


> Hey guys and gals! We wanted to give you guys a heads up that Amber and I will be on North American Safari next week. The air times are as follows:
> 
> Sportman Channel: Monday 25th @ 7:30PM
> Pursuit Channel, DirecTV 611: Wednesday 27th @ 5:30PM and Saturday 30th @ 12:00PM
> ...


 I'll be sure to catch it.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

If wanting to order some more broadheads, should we call Aftershock or is there someplace we can do so for a pro price?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

archer109 said:


> If wanting to order some more broadheads, should we call Aftershock or is there someplace we can do so for a pro price?



I was wondering the samething if we wanted to order some or how does it work can someone let me know.


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*AfterShock Future Kill*

What ya think,,,score,,,,hope hes still around come opening day


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*NIce*

Hope he is standing there for ya on opening day!!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Venom_PSE said:


> I was wondering the samething if we wanted to order some or how does it work can someone let me know.



Call Lynn at Aftershock and she will take care of your orders. I called her today and we had a very nice chat, she is a super lady! I ordered some more Maniacs and Hypershocks, can't wait to Drain 'em Dry!! Bear season opens on September 1st. 

Best of luck to everyone when opening day finally arrives!


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Good Luck to all*

Back to the top!!

Good luck to all the Aftershock gang!!


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

This year I decided not to head to the mountains to chase elk and instead chose to try my hand at antelope. After drawing my WY antelope buck tag I started getting my act together to arrow some pronghorns. Practicing out to 80 yards in preparation of a potentially long shot little did I know they would be at whitetail range. 

The Ranch I was hunting North of Douglas, Wyoming has been in their family since 1913 and the primary type hunting is over water. Amber was unable to attend due to a broken finger and torn ligaments on her left hand so in her place my sister, Amber went. This has her first time hunting but she is excited about the upcoming season by shooting her new bow and her new .223 but this trip she just filmed. 

We arrived at the Ranch on Sunday afternoon after the 4.5 hour drive up from Denver. We glassed some bucks , shot my bow ,checked out 2 potential stands, and setup camp down in a dry river bottom. Just after dark we zipped up in our sleeping bags and tried to fall asleep.

Monday proved to be a long hot 13.5 hour day on the windmill stand with little action. We could see antelope off in the distance but none came to drink as they must have had some water elsewhere in the pasture.

Tuesday we moved to a different stand that was over a pond and the action was almost immediate upon sunrise. As a nice herd buck worked his does on the hillside 250 yards away little bucks and does worked their way into the water. After passing on a few shot opportunities while that buck remained so close he finally moved off out of sight, we got ready as a group of does and fawns came in from the east around 2:45. They came in as the camera rolled and spooked as I drew. They paused at 25 yards and that was a mistake as Amber gave me the clear to shoot a 125 HyperShock all the way through the doe punching the heart. She struggled 43 yards and tipped over and my first antelope lay on the dirt. After filming the recovery and getting some pictures we quartered and de-boned her meat and put it in the freezer then went to a different stand for the evening.










Not much was happening at the other stand over a small pond until late as a lone doe came in for a fill before dark. As she lowered her head to drink I drew and zipped other AfterShock through her. She bounded into the pond and never made it out. After wading out over knee deep I used my bow rope to pull her over. The beautiful Wyoming sunset made for some great pictures.











Wednesday morning we followed the Rancher out to a new windmill stand and we parked our rental car over ¾ of a mile from the stand and he drove us to the bottom of the stand and dropped us off. As the sun rose over the hillside 3 bucks came running a doe within 60 yards grunting the whole time and then back over the hillside they went. A quick start we thought. A very large buck showed himself on the horizon to the north to oversee the prairie. Other buck to the south had a few does herded against the cattle fence at roughly 400 yards. As does started in he would run out and herd them in and the last time I counted he had over 15 does and fawns with him. A few does were coming from the west as the big buck showed up again and he ran over to them and grunted and chased them in and as soon as he was getting in bow range the buck from the south came running in up to run him off! The huge buck fled back then gave up after watching from a distance for more than 30 minutes. There were antelope surrounding us the entire morning and finally the herd moved in the buck came with them. He stood behind the stand at 30 yards out of the sight of the camera for nearly 10 minutes then as soon as some does committed to drink he came right in. With the cameras rolling I drew back and a few does spooked off as he jumped back then went back in to drink and at 15 yards he was heart shot. He wheeled and made no farther than 50 yards then tipped over on camera. We were pumped!! He wasn’t the big buck by no means but he ruled the roost around those parts and it was an easy decision. 


































Antelope are beautiful creatures with different mannerisms than I had ever seen before and I cant wait to draw my next Pronghorn tag!


----------



## hogslammer1 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice antelope, congratulations!!


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

*Hypershocks A+++*

Well it isn't the deer I was hoping for but... I have to tell you folks, these heads destroy whatever they hit. This morning, 3rd day of the LA season, I hit the can call and immediately hear something moving my way. Caught a flash of brown then out steps (well trots) this coyote. Not my best shot as he was constently moving, but when it hit I was amazed. I have never actually seen anything I shot dump blood the way this coyote did. Immediately saw red, and within 10 yards he was down. When I went to check him out, the exit hole was so large his intestines had dropped out the hole.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats!! on the Speed Goat sounds like a awesome time and hunt! some good eating there. Cheers!! another one to Aftershock broadheads:wink:

Drain Em Dry


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

hophunt said:


> Well it isn't the deer I was hoping for but... I have to tell you folks, these heads destroy whatever they hit. This morning, 3rd day of the LA season, I hit the can call and immediately hear something moving my way. Caught a flash of brown then out steps (well trots) this coyote. Not my best shot as he was constently moving, but when it hit I was amazed. I have never actually seen anything I shot dump blood the way this coyote did. Immediately saw red, and within 10 yards he was down. When I went to check him out, the exit hole was so large his intestines had dropped out the hole.
> 
> View attachment 456796
> 
> ...




Drain Em Dry!!! way to go!!!


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

Just curious for some of you guys, I was on the field staff last fall, and when Dan quit managing the field staff I have never heard anything from Aftershock, even when i call or email them about it. does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do to figure out if I am on staff or not anymore? If I am not its no big deal as I have plenty of Maniacs to get me through and its not about the free heads, but I would just like to have an update on my status.

Thanks,
jkeiffer


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Nice!!*

Nice antelope!! and pics...

Good job...


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I know I am not a Aftershock prostaff, nor have I applied to be one, but I wanted to share my story and some pictures of the doe I shot this past weekend using Aftershock Maniacs and Aftershock 25 grain boosters  Here it is...



After a couple of unsuccessful weekends, one of which included missing a doe broadside at 33 yards, I was given a chance to redeem myself. Forrest Breedlove gave me a call and asked what I was up to this weekend, and asked if I wanted to come out to his place and hunt Saturday evening. I was obviously thrilled and gladly obliged. 

Well, I got to Forrest's house around 1:30 Saturday afternoon after an unsuccessful morning hunting the property I have permission to hunt on down in Fuquay Varina. We got all of our hunting stuff thrown in his jeep, played a few shooting games around the house to get ready for the evening, and talked strategy of where we were both going to be sitting for the evening hunt. Since it had been pretty warm that afternoon, we elected to wait until around 3:30 to 4:00 before heading our way out to his family farm to get set up in our stands. I made it to the stand I was going to be hunting that evening, and began to get situated. I finally got to the stand, and climb 35-40 foot up a big oak tree situated along a picture perfect funnel with hardwoods in front of me towards my West with a creek bottom running in it, a huge cattle pasture behind me to the East, and some thick overgrowth towards the South of the stand. After attempting to get my bow hanger screwed into the large oak tree for about 10 minutes, I finally gave up and just decided to hold it in my lap for the evening. I sprayed down heavy with my Primos Silver XP spray to get rid of the smell from sweating, and began my long wait for some deer to come by within range.

Around 6:30pm a group of 3 or 4 does caught my attention straight ahead of me in the hardwoods as they made their way North of me and eventually to the large oak trees in the cattle pasture to my northeast where they fed on the numerous acorns in the area. I watched them feed as they slipped out of sight and the sun began to set. I gave a few grunts, to no avail, as they made their way away from me. I waited and waited as the sun began to set, and the shooting lanes in the wood line began to get darker and darker. I knew it was getting to the point where I would not be able to shoot if something was in the woods, but there was plenty of shooting light out into the cattle pasture as I prayed for a miracle that something would come in to range. Around 7:00PM I decided to stand up in the stand and turn to face the cattle pasture. It didn't take long, and I see a doe working towards me as she followed the fence line to my southeast coming right towards one of the only shooting lanes I had out into the pasture. I ranged the hole in the tree's canopy I knew she was headed for, 32 yards, I drew back and held as she made her way the final few steps before making it into the shooting lane. I grunted to stop her in her tracks, and let the Aftershock Maniac loose. I saw her take off running back the way she came, uncertain of how well the shot was placed. After running about 50 yards, she stopped in the field, got a little wobbly and dropped right in her tracks! I was as excited as I could be, and began to gather my stuff before heading out to the field to wait for Forrest to make his way down. We snapped a few pictures, drug her back to his Jeep, and took it to the meat cooler to clean it for the family that Forrest has been donating his deer too. 

I was proud to get a chance to help out a family in need, and provide them with much needed food. I was also extremely proud of all the practice I have put in to be able to put a good shot on the doe as she expired quickly.




















The Maniac zipped through the doe and planted itself 8" into the dirt where she was standing just 32 yards away.





















It was neat to find out after we made it to the doe, that there was some history to her. Forrest has been watching this doe for the last couple years on his farm, and actually had quite a few pictures of her this spring/summer on his trail cams. This doe had a distinctive blaze marking (white patch) on the crown of her nose.


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*well done*

Good Job and story!!


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

*Another story..*

Hers another one for y'all. I don't have pictures but the story tells it well enough. My Uncle, cousin, myself and a good friend of the family were up in the high country chasing elk around for a couple weeks. I hadn't had any good opportunities to get a shot off at any elk but had many chances at some deer. Even had one doe at 12 feet!!! I had decided to pass on all of those early shots because I didn't want to end my deer season that early. After all I still have 2 months to play with them! Anyhow on my last day there, after a fun morning hunt, my cousin and I were walking down the road headed for the truck. We were walking and talking not really paying attention to anything around us. As we were heading around this corner we saw several does and fawns playing around in this creek not 30 yds from us. We watched for a few minutes as they really didn't seem to care that we were standing there. As we started walking again, I saw a nice little buck standing in the willows looking at us. I decided that I would go ahead and take him as I was headed home anyways. I nocked an arrow with a 100 gr Maniac broadhead and pulled back to full draw. As I did, he took a couple steps and stood there dead away from me looking back over his back, I guessed him at about 32 yards. I wasn't 100% confident at the shot so I waited for him to take another step or two. It seemed like 10 minutes or better but he eventually put his head down grabbed a bite of grass and turned slightly to his left, providing me a nice quartering away shot. As he did, I let fly the arrow and hit him at the last rib on his left side and it blew clean through the right shoulder. He kind of dipped and took off toward the creek. I stood there and watched for a few and didn't see him come out. I then walked down to where I hit him, found my arrow laying there in the grass completely covered in blood. There was blood everywhere, I then knew that I hit him good and he hadn't gone far. following the blood trail wasn't hard as the blood spots were bigger around than golf balls!!! followed the trail for all of 20 yds and there he lay dead in the grass. Best part is that he ran right in front of our truck!! My uncle and his friend had been sitting there drinking coffee waiting on us and said they saw this little buck run out of the willows, wobble a little and fall not 20 feet in front of them. They knew we whacked him because the hole in his right shoulder was easy to see!! Anyhow, I field dressed him threw him in the truck, then when we got back to camp, loaded everything up and headed to town!! I am very pleased with the way the broadhead performed and will definately use them again!!! Proud to be a staff shooter and maybe next time I will remember the camera!


----------



## breedlove90 (Dec 26, 2005)

Once again buddy, I was glad to have you out to hunt and glad that you had a Maniac in your quiver. If you cant pull off one back home I'll have you come out again so you can use a HyperShock..:wink:


----------



## Zone Team (Jul 18, 2007)

*The latest on Team Maniac*

The Latest is out about Aftershock Archery looking to build on to their Prostaff. Their calling it Team Maniac. Make sure you are tending the so called event on Myoutdoorzone.com. Click on events at the top and look for the "Team Maniac" banner. The selection process will begin soon.

Thanks to all who are interested.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

well I finally got the chance to play with some Hypershocks last week.I have been a rage man for the past couple years but now I am a aftershock man.These heads are awesome,they are hitting with my field points at 60yds and they are tuff as nails.Also they dont open everytime you put them in the quiver.. I havnt shot any animals yet but will try them out this week on some whitetails and see what they will do..I think the hypershock is going to be devastating out of my 82pd Xforce.:wink:


----------



## bonez (Aug 17, 2005)

I was wondering if Aftershock was still accepting apps? Sent mine in 2 days ago so we will see! Thanks


----------



## Zone Team (Jul 18, 2007)

*Team Maniac*

For more info on how to fill these spots and become part of Team Maniac you need to make sure your a member of Myoutdoorzone.com. Log on for details.

Thanks


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

*Well, how are they working?*

I haven't read every page but there is a lot! With so many people trying to get on with Aftershock, I want to know for those that did get accepted, how are they performing? I am interested in the 100gr Hypershock and the 100 gr Maniac. I know they fly good, but lets hear about some of the kills!!!!


----------



## red28 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Aftershock*

to the top!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2004)

*Maniac Kill*

Sorry for the bad pics, but this is a Maniac at about 15 yards, right in th bean! ,,,dropped in her tracks..check out MYOUTDOORZONE.COM for more of the pics from the ranch and a few more of my pig shots...just set up a Horton Crossbow and will be using the 125's,,,,ill post pics soon


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Another shocked whitetail goes down...*

I went back home to southern Indiana to spend some time with my family for an early Thanksgiving this past weekend, and to also get a chance to fill a tag or two. The weather was COLD to say the least with highs in the upper 20's/lower 30's and it dipping down to lows in the 14's or so, and surprisingly the deer weren't moving much. It was the second weekend of firearm season in Indiana so that may of had something to do with it. Although I was only home for 3 days, I decided to stick to my trusty Mathews Drenalin and see if I couldn't stick a deer or two while I was home.

I flew in to Louisville, KY on Friday and arrived around noon back home in Indiana just in time to pack up my stuff and make the short drive to our 160 acre cattle farm. There was a very cool NW wind that proved to bring nothing except for a few rabbits and a bunch of doves near my stand as I waited for dark to settle in so I could escape from the stand and head back home for the evening. 

The next morning came quickly and I found myself settled in a home-built stand 20 some feet up in an old sycamore tree overlooking one of our best food plots. The wind had shifted overnight to the southeast, yet the temperature didn't seem to want to let go of its stranglehold on the area. I was skunked again that morning, but had the pleasure of watching around a dozen or so squirrels meander around the stand and cause a lot of ruckus most of the morning. After heading back home after an unsuccessful morning, we (my father and brother) headed to the local archery shop to shoot the new Mathews Reezen. Let me tell you, that thing can shoot. Anyways, back to the subject, I ended up laying down for a quick nap after getting back to the shop and that is when it hit me. I had been up 20 out of the last 24 hours and it got the best of me, no hunting for me that evening, so it would just have to wait until my last day on Sunday.

When Sunday morning rolled around, I decided to ditch the video camera to try and mix up my luck, and luckily it worked! The woods were pretty quite until around 8:00 that morning as an occasional squirrel made their presence known. I saw my first deer from the stand all weekend around 8:30 when a doe cam barreling in from the North. I stood up to get ready as I figured a buck would be hot on her trail. I listened and could hear her making her way back too me through the thick brush. As she made her way back to the opening I first saw her, I drew back (realizing she was alone and acting crazy) and made the "meh" to try and get her to stop...about 3/4 of the way through the draw, my arrow goes flying off in front of her because I had accidentally hit the release on my shoulder as I drew back since I wasn't standing perfectly square to my target. I sat there in my stand upset as could be as I watched my firenock glow a mere 23 yards from my stand. Luckily it was a clean miss, and I settled back down in my seat and waited out the morning. About 35 minutes later I stand up to see if I can see anything just out of my view (and to give my rear a break from sitting all morning) and I notice a flock of 7 tom turkeys coming up the ridge my way. They fed to 35 yards away as I watched them feed off into the brush. I after they were out of sight I looked to my left and noticed a deer was making its way to me and heading towards my shooting lane and a tree that I had ranged earlier in the morning for 25 yards. He hit the shooting lane, I grunted to stop him, and I let the Aftershock Hypershock 125 fly. I could see the entrance hole and the arrow barely sticking in him as he took off towards the thick cover behind me. About 10 seconds later I hear a crash and it was all over. I put a perfect double lung shot on him, nicking the top of the heart and he only made it 60 yards before expiring. I have passed on many bucks in my short "career" as an archer, but eating tag soup last fall, the shot opportunity, and the fact that my father, brother, and sister were all out hunting on our farm at the time made it that much more enjoyable. I didn't get any pictures with them with me, but I now wish I had because they had been there with me the day I shot my first archery buck :teeth:

Aftershock Hypershock 125 grain 2 3/4" exit hole









My first archery buck









And just like my first NC whitetail, we have pictures of this buck on trail cam as well











After looking the buck over, we noticed that he had actually been shot in the neck sometime earlier in the week or on opening weekend, but it was healing over quite well. He had lost a lot of weight already, but the wound was looking much better. You can see how the hair is matted on the side of his neck in this picture from the wound...


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Grocery Shoppin on Black Friday*

I took the day off from work today because we all know we don't want to go in and work the day after getting stuffed for Thanksgiving. I decided to head out to my hunting spot in Wake County, NC to get a chance at sticking another whitetail because I couldn't seem to get it done hunting on Saturday's only and as luck would have it, I got a chance to put some fresh venison on the table 

It was a pretty cool morning this morning hovering just below 40* with the wind coming in from the west just after daybreak. It wasn't the ideal wind for the stand I sat in, but I really don't have too many options down on this farm that I am hunting. I had not hunted this stand for probably 5 or 6 weeks so I knew it was only a matter of time before something would be walking within range of my Mathews Drenalin. I ended up getting in my stand WAY before first light this morning, but I got to enjoy the serenity of being alone out in the woods without a care in the world. 

It didn't take long after first light for me to hear movement behind me in the stand. I slowly peaked around the poplar tree that I was situated in, only to see the one animal every deer hunter hates to see. A squirrel. Somehow he noticed me move, and began his constant annoying bark for what seemed like eternity. At one point he he was about 3 feet above my head in the poplar tree as thoughts of a crazed squirrel ran through my mind. Finally after a few minutes he decided to go about his way and I could enjoy my somewhat peaceful morning. About 30 minutes after first light, I noticed some movement in the brush to my Northwest about 80 yards out and could tell there were at least 2 deer heading off parallel to me on a trail only 30 yards away. I hadn't expected to have any deer come in that way, and of course there weren't any shooting lanes cut in that direction. I waited for what seemed like eternity, hoping for them to finally decide to head over my direction. And my prayers were answered. I had 3 does and 1 button buck all within 20 yards of my stand when I decided to take the largest one. I drew back as she walked directly away from me at only 12 yards, and the button buck behind me caught me moving causing her to turn to see what the commotion was about. I settled the pin high on her back as I concentrated on the opposite shoulder because of the severe quartering away angle, and let the Aftershock Maniac tipped Carbon Express arrow fly. I hit her perfect and she was down within sight. The other big doe in the bunch proved to be the lucky one and decided not to stick around. I chose to stick around in the stand for about another hour just to make sure nothing else was coming in my way before deciding to come down. 

It had been a short hunt this morning, but it ended up exactly like I had hoped. I came out with every intention to take an animal for some food on the table. After around 25 pictures and 30 minutes later, I thought I had taken enough decent pictures to choose from to share with you guys and headed off to the processor to get her worked up. Now I just have to wait for the call when she is done  

Out of all of those 25 or so pictures, there was only 1 that I thought was pretty decent where I hadn't cut part of my head or part of the deers head. It is a little harder to take pictures by yourself than I had thought it would be, but I managed to get the job done.











Thanksgiving day proved to be a very good day for my family back home. First thing in the morning, I get a call from my little sister telling me she shot her first deer with a bow (just started into archery this year). Unfortunately they didn't find my sister's doe until this afternoon and the coyotes got a hold of her first.











My dad ended up scoring on a doe later in the evening as well with his bow. Double lunged at 20 yards with a Aftershock Hypershock 100grain.










Now hopefully my little brother can get one yet this year with his longbow


----------

